# Bird Bunkers and Baby Cockatiels!



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello to all! 
I and my boyfriend are almost cockatiel parents to Cheerio and Chacci, who are almost 7 weeks old now and still being taken care of by the breeder. We are in the process of accumulating all their toys and will set everything up in the big cage as soon as it gets here.   Very exciting! Especially seeing as my bird bunker from doctors foster and smith got here recently and it is adorable!! For a medium it's a bit smaller than I would have thought, but still would work....
Anyways, my tiel, Cheerio, is a very cuddly, wrap-me-up-in-a-towel-and-kiss-me type baby <3 <3 <3 X) Chacci is the opposite. Adventurous and always alert and inquisitive and chewing.
And I've had cockatiels before but I never had a nest or sleeping area of any sorts... only comfy perches. Which is usually how they like to sleep anyways, but I just think it would be so adorable to train Cheerio to climb up into his birdy bunker at night and snuggle up in that.. X)
So before I get them and introduce him to it and attempt to place him up there, What have you all experienced with baby cockatiels and these things? I was hoping it might be different if you introduce it at a young age as something normal to do but figured I'd ask the community in case of any tips or ways of doing this better if anyone has any good ideas.  Thanks!!! :wf pied:

EDIT:: Hrrrmmm.... Did I maybe put this in the wrong section? Haha I think it would probably do better in cockatiel housing/toys but idk how to move it so oh well  If somebody moves it,cool...


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I have no experience with this! LOL! I totally can not comment about it. My bird has perches. The closest thing to that that he has is a cozy corner perch. I'll google a picture of a bird snuggled up to one and post it below.


----------

